# Kissy



## pyjamaviking (Feb 25, 2018)

This is Kissy. She's 6 years old (approx.) and I brought her home from the RSPCA today. :smile2:


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Congratulations, she's a beauty.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow. She is pretty!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

so happy for you both!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Those facial markings are amazing! Quite a unique kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh she is a cutie! Has she fully settled in now?


----------



## pyjamaviking (Feb 25, 2018)

She's a lot happier here now, yes. Thanks!

And thank you all!


----------

